# tick juice



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

just wondering what everyone puts on there dogs to control ticks. I know that frontline is suppose to be the best, but when you have three dogs at over 50 lbs thats getting pretty expensive.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

If your dog will be in the water at all during the summer Frontline is worth the $. The others will wash off. My dog weighs just over 50 lbs but I buy the dosage for dogs weighing 89 lbs plus. I just put half of the vile on her per month. That way a 3 month supply will last you for 6 months. It works very well. I never find ticks on her and she is out in the woods quite a bit. I wish they made Frontline for humans, especially during turkey season!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

jgat said:


> If your dog will be in the water at all during the summer Frontline is worth the $. The others will wash off. My dog weighs just over 50 lbs but I buy the dosage for dogs weighing 89 lbs plus. I just put half of the vile on her per month. That way a 3 month supply will last you for 6 months. It works very well. I never find ticks on her and she is out in the woods quite a bit. I wish they made Frontline for humans, especially during turkey season!


couldn't agree more, i will add one thing tho..

Go on ebay!! I think a 6 month supply is about 45$ I think? and fleet farms' 3 month is like 40, so just though i'd throw that out there. It is nice that it works great, and if your dog is like mine, he's in the water every other day...

hope that helps the $ burden


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

This is one of those things that you get what you pay for. I have been around dogs that have other products on. They have had ticks attach. We have always used Frontline and have never had an issue. I have three dogs on it and understand the cost. Between Frontline and Heartgaurd we spend $70 a month to keep the bugs off and out of the pups. Also a good buy is a flea and tick collar. This is a little added protection if your dog is in the water and also in the woods alot during the summer months. Try petmeds.com, they are fairly reasonable. I have talked my vet into matching petmeds prices, maybe you could do the same. Also, when you buy a six month supply you get one month free.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My personal opinion is folks are throwing money away that use these products. I go to WalMart and buy a bottle of Bayer Tree and Shrub insecticide, put 1 cc on between each dogs shoulder blade once a month and have absolutely no fleas. Same active ingredient that is in Advantix (imidacloprid) for merely a fraction of the cost.

research it yourselves I am not a vet, however many guys with kennels of dogs in the south, especially hound guys use this. with multiple dogs it will save a lot of money.

A beagler friend of mine gave me this tip and hes been doing it for years, and trust me our bug season is twice what yours is.

Buy the concentrate ( about 20.00 per bottle)

heres the link to advantix to read about the ingredients

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/add_info.cfm?pCatId=9535


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Bobm said:


> have absolutely no fleas.
> 
> trust me our bug season is twice what yours is.


How about the Ticks(I am not up to date with your area of the map)?

Ticks that spead Lyme is what I worry about. Even if the Vets do not know much about Lyme, it still is a concern of mine. The products they have to battle this are very spendy and if your method is very simliar, it is definatly wourth looking at.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ticks also, we have more ticks than you can shake a stick at


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I knew if I posted this here that Bobm would have something up his sleeve. Very smart fella. The mother of my avatar dog had to be put down last spring from something she got from a tick, so I wanted to try to avoid any problems.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Preventic collar, lasts 3 months and most importantly keeps them from attaching.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I just applied some frontline a couple of weeks ago and when I opened the box I had only used one dose last year and never pulled on tick off of her that I can remember. This is not because there arent any ticks either she runs in trees out at the farm and is at the lake every weekend. I am sure I had more ticks last year than my dog did. I think you can go longer than a month with the frontline.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I just use a standard flea and tick collar you buy at wally world, and I run my dogs in the countryat least 4 days a week. I can't remember the last time my dog had a tick, when a collar was on him. I rarely even check him anymore. If you don't put a collar or some type of treatment your dog will get ticks if you take it countryside!


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

We deploy our dogs worldwide and they are exposed to every pest out there, Im in Grand Forks so yes ticks as well. We use frontline and for me strictly my opinion, not the air force's it works flawlessly. Ive never had a tick or flea on my long haired shepherd and thats what i stick to.....just my 2 cents


----------

